# LASH OUT! With GrandeLASH-MD



## alyssaw (Aug 7, 2012)

_This post is sponsored by GrandeLASH-MD_
​ *LASH OUT! With GrandeLASH-MD.*​ ​ LONGER, THICKER, DARKER LASHES - _Naturally._​ ​ *H*ave you ever imagined yourself with longer, fuller, _star-like_ lashes? Well this dream can now become your reality with GrandeLASH-MD- the ultimate eyelash and eyebrow conditioning formula! Nothing is more beautiful than natural lush lashes and brows, and now there is a solution to help _you_ promote _your own_ natural longer, thicker, darker lashes. GrandeLASH-MD has become one of the industry’s top selections in beauty enhancement because it is a naturally composed solution that is rich in peptides, proteins and amino acids.  GrandeLASH-MD is safe for use around the eyes and works within weeks!  It has a paraben-free formula and does not have the side-effects of most conventional lash conditioners. It’s no wonder why GrandeLASH-MD is carried in over 1,000 salons and spas all over the world and now quickly becoming a “must have” beauty product for professional makeup artists.

  	This product does not only help promote longer, thicker, darker lashes and eyebrows- but it also promotes your business! Makeup artists and beauty industry professionals love GrandeLASH-MD because it works, it’s effective, and your customers will_ love you _for it_! _




​ *Beauty Tips from the Pros:*

  	Meet Celebrity Makeup Artist Harry J





"I've tried everything from Latisse, to extensions. The side effects and expensive visits just weren't worth it for me. As a makeup artist- my face is my product and I have to tell you- GrandeLash-MD was the ONLY product that worked for me with no side effects or catches and the best part is that it is inexpensive and easy to use at home! Everyone asks me what number false lashes I'm wearing - and I tell them, these are number MINE! "




  	GrandeLASH-MD is a great alternative to false lash application because it saves money, it saves time and helps to maintain the health of your lashes and eyebrows. Grande Naturals has also just finished developing “*Grande Mascara*_”- Lash Boosting formula_, which is an exclusive peptide mascara that is also paraben-free and made with natural ingredients. It includes the special ingredient “Sympeptide 226EL” for longer, thicker, healthier looking lashes. When used together with GrandeLASH-MD eyelash conditioning formula, Grande Mascara helps maintain your new, natural, gorgeous lashes!

  	“_THEY’RE BEAUTIFUL, THEY’RE NATURAL, THEY’RE MINE…”_

  	So be bold, and LASH OUT with Grandelash-MD!  Where natural beauty is a priority.

_Use the code 'LASHOUT' to receive $5 off your order!_


----------



## claire87john (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Evlin,

  According to its official website in the clinical study they did not find any adverse reactions and it is considered to be safe. However, as with any cosmetic product, some people may be allergic to one or more of the ingredients. If you experience an allergic reaction, discontinue the use. Some users have already reported a mild sensation and the records show that this will be stopped after 3 to 5 days of use as the skin gets desensitized. If the sensation persists and is associated with redness or irritation, please discontinue the use of the product. Over all clinical's have shown positive results on eyelashes with GrandeLASH-MD.


----------

